Ask HN: What are the interesting security startups? - PirxThePilot
======
nitimalh90
Check out [https://www.cspi.com/aria-software-defined-
security/](https://www.cspi.com/aria-software-defined-security/)

------
le-mark
These guys [1] offer a layer 3 bridge that does ip shunning, with white
listing and black listing built in. It supposedly operates at line speed (!)
which is kind of remarkable. I'd like a device like this for my in laws, they
don't sell to consumers though, so far as I know.

[1] [https://www.riskanalytics.com/cyber-security-
services/intell...](https://www.riskanalytics.com/cyber-security-
services/intellishun/)

------
nitimalh90
[https://www.cspi.com/aria-software-defined-
security/](https://www.cspi.com/aria-software-defined-security/)

------
cbb_
[https://cyr3con.com/](https://cyr3con.com/)

------
JohnHaugeland
[http://smyte.com/](http://smyte.com/)

------
toomuchtodo
tptacek‘s Latacora security consultancy

[https://latacora.com/](https://latacora.com/)

------
jpatapoff
check out [https://www.threatcare.com](https://www.threatcare.com)

------
fapi1974
www.logichub.com

~~~
hfourm
Excuse the immaturity here, but man all I see in that URL is chub.

------
speakfrankly
define interesting

~~~
PirxThePilot
Interesting founders/concepts

